# help me name my baby birds!



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

As the title says, I need help thinking up names for my 2 chicks  As of today, they are 9 and 11 days old. They are very special babies. Their parents had a clutch earlier this summer and all the babies got sick and died, except for 1. The surviving chick is now 7 weeks old and named Phoenix. I named the first clutch of babies the day they each hatched, but I decided to wait until these 2 new babies are 14 days old to give them names. Oh and it appears so far that the chicks are both normal greys like their daddy and Phoenix (mom is Lutino). Don't know the genders.

What I'm looking for in a name:
-something that is gender neutral (or at least potentially gender neutral- for example, one of the chicks that died was named Teddy. Short for Theodore if he'd been a boy and Theodora if he'd been a girl. As another example, Phoenix is pretty gender neutral already so I don't have boy and girl versions)

-something that seems strong or related to hope. For example, I think Kiwi and Trinket are really cute names for cockatiels, but they're a little too fluffy for what I'm going for. The chicks still have several weeks until I feel confident they'll survive to adulthood, so they need strong names!

-I tend to prefer names that are kind of human. Doesn't have to be Steve or Mary, but something that could be potentially a people name.

So, if you feel like suggesting any names, go for it!! 

And if it helps, here's big brother Phoenix with his siblings a few days ago:










They're both bigger and have more pinfeathers now.


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

Renny/Rennie is an Irish name -- my fave translation is "small and mighty", but also common is "compact strength".


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Claire, that's a great suggestion! Love Renny! We got a baby bunny on Sunday and named her Kerensa and one of her nicknames is Rennie. Cool to know that's what Rennie means at least   If that wasn't our bunny's name, I would definitely pick Renny. We have a Phoebe and a Phoenix and that already gets confusing because I call both of them Fifi.

Maybe now's a good time to list our other pets' names:

bunnies:

Rory, Skyler, Ned, Phoebe, Tallulah, Kerensa (Skyler and Tallulah are in heaven)

birdies:

Arthur, Poppet, Michaela, Luca, Little Bird, Teddy, Neeja, Kieran and Phoenix (Arthur and Poppet are the parents, Phoenix is the sibling, Teddy, Neeja and Kieran are the chicks who passed away, and Michaela, Luca and Little Bird are tiels I had who have since passed away)


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Birds represent the natural element of "Air". One of the symbols of Air is....Sky..

I like the name Sky


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I do like Sky, but our bunny who just died a couple months ago was named Skyler. It would make me think of him too much  Thanks for the suggestion, though! Maybe Airen would be a good choice  I had a roommate several years ago whose brother changed the spelling of his name from Aaron to Airen because of the air thing.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Okay, I found a good one- Palila! It's Hawaiian, a boy and girl name, and means "bird." It's also the name of an endangered bird in Hawaii that is described as having a yellow head and gray back. Sounds familiar! Lila and Palie are very cute nicknames too (Lila if a girl, Palie if a boy). One to consider for sure! Wonder if I can think of any other bird names that start with P. Phoenix, Palila, and P___ would be pretty cute, all with a P and all bird names


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Maybe Trinity if one is a girl...


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I do like Airen too


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

hmmm... there's Victor/Victoria -- meaning, well, "victory".


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I like Victor or Victoria!

We named the younger chick Isidore. His nickname is Izzy. Still trying to pick a name for the older chick.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I just named a baby budgie Harper. I've heard it used as a girl and boy name.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Britt, I thought of Harper too- I love the name anyway, but it seems perfect for a bird. A LOUD bird.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

We named the other chick! His name is Nico. So we have Nico and Izzy (Isidore)


----------

